
The first nuclear-powered airliner (2016) - andrewfromx
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20160713-could-this-be-the-first-nuclear-powered-airliner
======
yongjik
The title got me briefly excited, but it's a disappointing article. It's
nothing more than an "artist's design concept": you will find dozens of them
in any undergrad industrial design department.

~~~
andrewfromx
and this one from 2008 [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/nuclear-
powered-a...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/nuclear-powered-
aircraft/) is no one really working on this?

------
andrewfromx
any 2019 updates on this or other NPA?

